# [EVDL] EV owner needed for Public Charging Station Ribbon cutting in Carmel, CA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have forwarded the post to my EV contact in Aptos, CA 
(40 miles North of Carmel, CA), asking for a J1772 
compatible EV to attend the ribbon cutting, and show the
new EVSE's functionality. 



{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Linda Meckel" <[email protected]>
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, 29 Sep 2011 17:22:07 -0700
Subject: [EVDL] EV owner needed for Public Charging Station Ribbon
cutting in Carmel, CA

Hi Everyone,
Would anyone with an Electric Vehicle be available to Plug-In for a
Ribbon Cutting next Wednesday, October 5th at 10am in Carmel at the
Sunset Center (8th St between Mission and San Carlos)?

We have a brand new Public EV Charging station that we are unveiling and
would love to have at least one vehicle there to show how it works.
Please contact me, Linda Meckel at (831)264-5084.

Thanks,

Linda Meckel, Planner
Association of Monterey Bay Area Governments
445 Reservation Rd, Suite G | Marina, CA 93933
(p) 831.883.3750 ext 304
(direct) 831.264.5084
(f) 831.883.3755

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Choose from over 50 domains or use your own

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Linda, I and other EV conversion owners in the Livermore area would love
to join you at the new charging staion ribbon cutting event, however most if
not all conversions use either 110v or 220v for charging and are not fitted
with the J1772 plug. If there will be a adapter avail;able call me at
925.292.8565
Al Bullock

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-owner-needed-for-Public-Charging-Station-Ribbon-cutting-in-Carmel-CA-tp3858248p3862631.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is a nice offer Al, but previous dialogs I have had 
with Linda, leads me to think she:

-likely does not monitor the evdl, so you have to email her
directly to get her time

-does not have any type of J1772 to 14-50 adapter, and [IMO]
would not want to have an adapter showing when the Press
takes pictures (that is the purpose of a ribbon cutting,
to get PR ... Oooh, shiny ... ).

>From Livermore to Carmel is a 200+ mile round trip. So, I 
suggest you plan your recharging route via 
http://recargo.com/search

A good looking conversion that is J1772 compatible would be 
excellent PR for our cause (I know if I still had my Blazer 
conversion, I would have a J1772 coupler mounted in the front
of my EV).

Will Beckett of the http://eaacc.org Central Coast EAA is 
working on getting a vehicle to attend. So, any J1772 
compatible EV or pih that wants to contact Linda directly, 
*please also cc Will to let him know (the bottom webmaster
link on that chapter's website will get him).




{brucedp.150m.com}




----- Original message -----
From: "Cruisin" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Date: Sat, 1 Oct 2011 05:08:14 -0700 (PDT)
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV owner needed for Public Charging Station Ribbon
cutting in Carmel, CA

Hi Linda, I and other EV conversion owners in the Livermore area would
love
to join you at the new charging staion ribbon cutting event, however
most if
not all conversions use either 110v or 220v for charging and are not
fitted
with the J1772 plug. If there will be a adapter avail;able call me at
925.292.8565
Al Bullock
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Email service worth paying for. Try it for free

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's possibly within range for me from the Santa Cruz mountains (provided I charge there for a while!). I have a J1772 adapter and use it at work nearly every day.

However...I have this "work" thing that gets in the way of me going.

I also asked my friend Ken Adelman if he'd be interested in going. He's got one of the J1772 adapters for his roadster.

corbin



> bruce parmenter wrote:
> 
> > That is a nice offer Al, but previous dialogs I have had
> > with Linda, leads me to think she:
> ...


----------

